# PORTED GEARS



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

HEY WAZ UP I WAS REALLY WONDERING IF PORTING OUT YOUR GEAR MAKES A BIG DIFFRENCE OR IS IT A WASTE OF TIME, I KNOW IT PUSHES A HIGHER VOLUME OF OIL OUT YOUR GEAR,AND I KNOW THEY SALE THEM DONE LIKE THIS AT SHOWTIME, ANY COMMENTS ANYONE ANY GOOD PICS IDEAS ON WHAT SIZE GEARS THIS IS BEST?


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

ported :thumbsup: it will make a differance


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

you can get them ported from showtime??? i never knew that.... is it a special order or something?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Gforce II  is all you need.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

what gets ported and how much bigger?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i always have heard that the g-force gears are junk.... can someone please explain to me exactly what they are and what makes them better than a marzocchi...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 04:29 PM~12354213
> *i always have heard that the g-force gears are junk.... can someone please explain to me exactly what they are and what makes them better than a marzocchi...
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo&feature=related


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 05:29 PM~12354213
> *i always have heard that the g-force gears are junk.... can someone please explain to me exactly what they are and what makes them better than a marzocchi...
> *


its basically a marzocchi


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 6 2008, 06:33 PM~12354233
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo&feature=related
> *



Thats the stock prohopper piston pump, and what gear size is that?


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 03:17 PM~12354169
> *you can get them ported from showtime??? i never knew that.... is it a special order or something?
> *


YEAH THERE WAS ALSO THE SUPER 80 WITH A BIG PORT NEVER TRIED IT BUT HERD WONDERFULL STORIES ABOUT IT ,I'VE DONE A COUPLE GEARS AND ONE THING I NOTICED IS THE SOUND OF THE PUMP SOUNDS MORE QUIET AND GREAT RESPONCE I TRIED IT WITH A #11 , I STARTED DOING THIS AFTER NOTICING ALL SIZE GEARS HAVE THE SAME PORT FROM A #9 TO THE #13(THAT I HAVE SEEN) AND OVIOULY BIGGER GEARS PURPOSE IS TO PUSH MORE OIL BUT PORTS COME EXACTLY THE SAME.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 6 2008, 04:45 PM~12354301
> *Thats the stock prohopper piston pump, and what gear size is that?
> *



Stock piston pump , 11 gear


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

okay so right now in my cutlass im running a #13 marzocchi in a single piston with 96v... and its getting highest 48inches... (the video is in my signature)
so i was thinking a #11 marzocchi at the same voltage will be much better... any other suggestions?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 06:30 PM~12354566
> *okay so right now in my cutlass im running a #13 marzocchi in a single piston with 96v... and its getting highest 48inches... (the video is in my signature)
> so i was thinking a #11 marzocchi at the same voltage will be much better... any other suggestions?
> *


why change anything.from the looks of the video your car is workin.if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

but y change it if it works fine right now it does bad ass in the video :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 6 2008, 06:48 PM~12354649
> *why change anything.from the looks of the video your car is workin.if it aint broke don't fix it.
> *


you sorry sack of shit u beat me too it :angry: jk dog


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Dec 6 2008, 06:48 PM~12354649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys :biggrin: i just think a #11 will get me on the bumper in less hits with the same voltage...


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 04:30 PM~12354566
> *okay so right now in my cutlass im running a #13 marzocchi in a single piston with 96v... and its getting highest 48inches... (the video is in my signature)
> so i was thinking a #11 marzocchi at the same voltage will be much better... any other suggestions?
> *


MY PERSONAL OPINION AND CHOICE #11 IS BETTER THAN A#13 I TRIED A #13 ONCE AND IT WAS GREAT FOR A COUPLE OF HITS BUT AFTER LIKE THE 8TH HIT LOST INCHES DRAMATICALLY TOOK IT APART REPLACED SEALS CHECKED IT AND THAT WAS IT,,IT WAS DONE :angry: BESIDES I DONT LIKE THE STEEL PLATES IT COMES WITH.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is a STOCK OFF MY SHELF piston pump with an 11 no port work, on 8 batteries and the gear has been in there since 2006....If it aint broke dont fix it... :biggrin: 

84'' single pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I do use ported gears in my radicals that run 11's, they are high volume high pressure set-ups.....

I also have thm in stock for 25.oo more


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 6 2008, 05:48 PM~12355049
> *I do use ported gears in my radicals that run 11's, they are high volume high pressure set-ups.....
> 
> I also have thm in stock for 25.oo more
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i never went wrong with Ron at BMH back in the day!but i met Gilbert back in 02 n he's cool too, So basically its up to you but these two hop cars from weekend to weekend!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 6 2008, 07:46 PM~12355038
> *Here is a STOCK OFF MY SHELF piston pump with an 11 no port work, on 8 batteries and the gear has been in there since 2006....If it aint broke dont fix it... :biggrin:
> 
> 84'' single pump
> *



this is blackmagic! out of las vegas nevada!!!!
lol he must have said it 30 times lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

The best way to prove a pump works str8 off the shelf is if you Prove it to the world on video or at the car shows like I have done . 
Then give it away Like I did. 
Pro Hopper - Simply Proven . Simply the best.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12356577
> *The best way to prove a pump works str8 off the shelf is if you Prove it to the world on video or at the car shows like I have done .
> Then give it away Like I did.
> Pro Hopper - Simply Proven . Simply the best.
> *



ok first its not all pro hopper you had a black magic 45 degree 1/2 block and you had cce pumps and cce motors and you say pro hopper ok 













jus fucking wit cha dog


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

someone post pics of ported gears. lets see what people are doing.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12357160
> *ok first its not all pro hopper you had a black magic 45 degree 1/2 block and you had cce pumps and cce motors and you say  pro hopper ok
> jus fucking wit cha dog
> *


Thats some good shit.... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 6 2008, 10:17 PM~12356577
> *The best way to prove a pump works str8 off the shelf is if you Prove it to the world on video or at the car shows like I have done .
> Then give it away Like I did.
> Pro Hopper - Simply Proven . Simply the best.
> *


I don't have to give free shit away to prove anything, we are steady selling them to people that prove it for me... :biggrin: 

And they are like the energizer bunny, keeps going,going


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

WHAT THE FUCK????
Funny shit rite here


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 01:36 AM~12358378
> *WHAT THE FUCK????
> Funny shit rite here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naaaaaa nigaaaaaaa


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 6 2008, 09:17 PM~12356577
> *The best way to prove a pump works str8 off the shelf is if you Prove it to the world on video or at the car shows like I have done .
> Then give it away Like I did.
> Pro Hopper - Simply Proven . Simply the best.
> *


Would of been better if that set up was in something heavy like a early 80's or early 90's fleetwood instead of a light truck...........cuz one of my Uso's is running a all Black Magic set up (single pump to the nose)with #9 marz(bored out) 8 batts and is hitting mid 70's............


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 03:09 AM~12358254
> *Thats some good shit.... :0
> *


whats up Ron imma hit you up pretty soon need to build a set-up for the coupe deville i think im gonna need 2 blocks from you and then imma oreder some gf2 pumpheads and cce motors and put prohopper stickers all over it is that cool :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 11:00 AM~12359559
> *whats up Ron imma hit you up pretty soon need to build a set-up for the coupe deville i think im gonna need 2 blocks from you and then imma oreder some gf2 pumpheads and cce motors and put prohopper stickers all over it is that cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u could do that........but why be like everyone else......... :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 6 2008, 03:18 PM~12354179
> *what gets ported and how much bigger?
> *


I THINK I HAVE SOME APART I LOOK FOR THEM AND TRY POSTING THEM.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2008, 12:51 PM~12359510
> *Would of been better if that set up was in something heavy like a early 80's or early 90's fleetwood instead of a light truck...........cuz one of my Uso's is running a all Black Magic set up (single pump to the nose)with #9 marz(bored out) 8 batts and is hitting mid 70's............
> *


in what kinda car??? and is it a single piston or what?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

black magic piston 3/4 block off the shlef with a stock number 11 marz (not NO FORCE II) and 8 batt 56"


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

oh yea same gear, motor, and coils all year and still going strong.


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 01:36 AM~12358378
> *WHAT THE FUCK????
> Funny shit rite here
> *



hahaha thats funny shit!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12357160
> *ok first its not all pro hopper you had a black magic 45 degree 1/2 block and you had cce pumps and cce motors and you say  pro hopper ok
> jus fucking wit cha dog
> *



On that video it had a show time block , The rear pumps that lift the rear had cce backing plates . Main thing I was proving is the G FORCE gears are doing there job . 

Now , we did it again with a Piston pump Off the shelf and Gave it away in odessa AND in houston . ALL 100% PRO HOPPER . Its on you tube as well .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 02:14 AM~12358281
> *I don't have to give free shit away to prove anything, we are steady selling them to people that prove it for me... :biggrin:
> 
> And they are like the energizer bunny, keeps going,going
> ...




The only way you can Prove in color that your product is STRAIGHT off the SHELF is if you Do what I do . We all know it aint gonna happen . It takes balls . 
Now its simple ronnie. Hop your shit AT the lrm show and OPEN the pump in front of the public on video and simply Prove your product . Thats it . Its simple . I promise you and everyone here Its modified shit . And I would be surprised if you are running a G force head . If you are , More power to ya homie .


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12362773
> *The only way you can Prove in color that your product is STRAIGHT off the SHELF  is if you Do what I do . We all know it aint gonna happen . It takes balls .
> Now its simple ronnie.  Hop your shit AT the lrm show and OPEN the pump in front of the public on video and simply Prove your product . Thats it . Its simple . I promise you and everyone here  Its modified shit . And I would be surprised if you are running a G force head . If you are , More power to ya homie .
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 02:36 AM~12358378
> *WHAT THE FUCK????
> Funny shit rite here
> *



haha that shit is classic


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12363050
> *haha that shit is classic
> *



What part , when he almost busted up his foot with the pump head?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 07:20 PM~12362690
> *On that video it had a show time block , The rear pumps that lift the rear had cce backing plates . Main thing I was proving is the G FORCE  gears are doing there job .
> 
> Now ,  we did it again with a Piston pump Off the shelf and Gave it away in odessa AND in houston . ALL 100% PRO HOPPER . Its  on you tube as well .
> *


Yea ok now lets see the person who won the pump and put in a car and do 80" than it will be worth bragging about. come on man be real there is alot more to getting a car to do those numbers than that pump. spring, weight, rear end postion and alot more. I bet that truck could do the same thing if not better with a BMH piston off the shelf and a marz gear. keep it real. the truck is working though but it is not all cause the pump.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THIS TOPIC IS GETTN INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:47 PM~12363808
> *Yea ok now lets see the person who won the pump and put in a car and do 80" than it will be worth bragging about. come on man be real there is alot more to getting a car to do those numbers than that pump. spring, weight, rear end postion and alot more. I bet that truck could do the same thing if not better with a BMH piston off the shelf and a marz gear. keep it real. the truck is working though but it is not all cause the pump.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:47 PM~12363808
> *Yea ok now lets see the person who won the pump and put in a car and do 80" than it will be worth bragging about. come on man be real there is alot more to getting a car to do those numbers than that pump. spring, weight, rear end postion and alot more. I bet that truck could do the same thing if not better with a BMH piston off the shelf and a marz gear. keep it real. the truck is working though but it is not all cause the pump.
> *



I have them in all my cars and Proved it right after the hop pits . Now are you going to have excuses for them as well? They are In my dancers and Hoppers . Double pumpers are cake . Its more skill to get a single pump to work with less weight . Less maintnance as well . 
Now you can type on the net that this pump can do wonders and this can do that and I seen this do that and whatever . But it has to be done on tape and In living color . So quit looking for excuses and quit sayin this and that . Its about Facts and Provin it in color .


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm not making any excuses i have a pump off the shelf and a stock marz gear doing 56" on the bumper hard with 8 batt. I'm just saying there is more to that truck doing those numbers than that pump. http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=t6a1qh&s=4


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364093
> *I'm not making any excuses i have a pump off the shelf and a stock marz gear doing 56" on the bumper hard with 8 batt. I'm just saying there is more to that truck doing those numbers than that pump. http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=t6a1qh&s=4
> *




Your car is bangin . Looks good . No Hating here . 
The real question is if its actually a stock pump? Now I doubt it . Reason is because its your word against the alot of people . The General public dont know if its a over the counter product because they have to take your word for it . 
Me on the other hand , its on video and I gave mine away at the shows. :0 
Still , I give your ride props . It gets up.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

lOTS OR ARGUING GOING ON(like homie said interesting)... i JUST WANNA SEE A PIC OF A PORTED GEAR, dONT CARE IF ITS gFORCE2 OR mARZUCCHI... :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok well i guess i will have to do a video too to prove it cause i myself don't know what you can do to a pump besides port the gear and i would probably fuck it up if i did. also in your video you didnt take off the gear so we can see if it is ported or not.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12364275
> *Ok well i guess i will have to do a video too to prove it cause i myself don't know what you can do to a pump besides port the gear and i would probably fuck it up if i did. also in your video you didnt take off the gear so we can see if it is ported or not.
> *




Naw homie , You cant port a G-force head . Plus remember , I gave away 2 Piston pumps as well . They str8 over da counter .


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yeah but the people who won them need to show us that it is the pump that put their car on the bumper and i'm guess it will if they have a 12' lockup . but i'm done bro i'll just have to make a video too one day to make you happy and show you why BHM is #1 one.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM~12364029
> *I have them in all my cars and Proved it right after the hop pits . Now are you going to have excuses for them as well? They are In my dancers and Hoppers .  Double pumpers are cake . Its more skill  to get a single pump to work with less weight . Less maintnance as well .
> Now you can type on the net that this pump can do wonders and this can do that and I seen this do that and whatever . But it has to be done on tape and In living color . So quit looking for excuses and quit sayin this and that . Its about Facts and Provin it in color .
> *


hey gilbert you gave that pump away at odessa yeah but it was just a pump with no dunp no nothing and also you said it is straight off the shelf well why do you have that oil resivor on your front pump to return the oil why not the return or on top if the plug so how is that off the shelf its just commen sence everybudy does their own mods to stock pumps to get mor inches


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 09:25 PM~12364343
> *Naw homie , You cant port a G-force head . Plus remember , I gave away 2  Piston pumps as well . They str8 over da counter .
> *


my homie has 1 of the two pumps u gave away, but that lazy ass hasnt take the tank off yet, but i did seen it work


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12364394
> *hey gilbert you gave that pump away at odessa yeah but it was just a pump with no dunp no nothing and also you said it is straight off the shelf well why do you have that oil resivor on your front pump to return the oil why not the return or  on top if the plug so how is that off the shelf its just commen sence everybudy does their own mods to stock pumps to get mor inches
> *




?? What da? What are you talKing bout? Resivor? It was a piston pump homie . Now damn , you want the whole enchilada? Dont tell me you want the truck too?? lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 7 2008, 09:26 PM~12364361
> *:uh:
> *


X2............................... :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:30 PM~12364410
> *my homie has 1 of the two pumps u gave away, but that lazy ass hasnt take the tank off yet, but i did seen it work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 10:32 PM~12364444
> *?? What da? What are you talKing bout? Resivor? It was a piston pump homie . Now damn , you want the whole enchilada? Dont tell me you want the truck too?? lol*


:rofl:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2008, 08:33 PM~12364452
> *X2............................... :wave:
> *


WHAT UP G :wave:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 09:20 PM~12362690
> *On that video it had a show time block , The rear pumps that lift the rear had cce backing plates . Main thing I was proving is the G FORCE  gears are doing there job .
> 
> Now ,  we did it again with a Piston pump Off the shelf and Gave it away in odessa AND in houston . ALL 100% PRO HOPPER . Its  on you tube as well .
> *



and like i said man im not just trying to dog you or prohopper i just really dont like Prohopper only for their coils and misc parts cause everyone knows prohopper works ive seen your cars and they do damn good they do the damn thing but it all comes down to prefference and who you feel more comfortable with


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:35 PM~12364490
> *and like i said man im not just trying to dog you or prohopper i just really dont like Prohopper only for their coils and misc parts cause everyone knows prohopper works ive seen your cars and they do damn good they do the damn thing but it all comes down to prefference and who you feel more comfortable with
> *




oK hOMIE . thanks for sharing that with us .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:32 PM~12364444
> *?? What da? What are you talKing bout? Resivor? It was a piston pump homie . Now damn , you want the whole enchilada? Dont tell me you want the truck too?? lol
> *


like i said i dont know what the fuck its called its on your return line you can see it clearly in the video whats it for to try and keep as much air as possible out of the lines


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 7 2008, 09:34 PM~12364484
> *WHAT UP G  :wave:
> *


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY.......................
























SAME STORIES TOO.............. :0


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:37 PM~12364516
> *oK hOMIE . thanks for sharing that with us .
> *



but i do give you props you can do alot of shit man like sweetnlow 6 batts and 2 pump dancer your talented dog who else has a 2 pumper 6 batts setup and enters a dance compitition and titanic and


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12364527
> *like i said i dont know what the fuck its called its on your return line you can see it clearly in the video whats it for to try and keep as much air as possible out of the lines
> *




I think your talking bout the old dump thats on there vickers dump. Its been there since Jay had the truck back in tha day . Its just a different style dump . I have a adex that hits alot better whenI use it . I didnt use it in houston and truck didnt do well . I just bleed the shit out of the lines to get the air out by crackin them up front . Old school way.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: mufasa you got any mixed matches pumps for me i want a hopping pump perfer piston


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:40 PM~12364564
> *but i do give you props you can do alot of shit man like sweetnlow 6 batts and 2 pump dancer your talented dog who else has a 2 pumper 6 batts setup and enters a dance compitition  and titanic and
> *




Thanks man . Next year all new rides .Sweet n low is retired , hurricane retired , and our single pump is done . For next year its a new 2 pump dancer that should flip and pancake about 40 inches . Im gonna run about 7 batteries . And a new radical dancer for ron . Its called Hypercane .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:41 PM~12364569
> *I think your talking bout the old dump thats on there vickers dump. Its been there since Jay had the truck back in tha day . Its just a different style dump . I have a adex that hits alot better whenI use it . I didnt use it in houston and truck didnt  do well . I just bleed the shit out of the lines to get the air out by crackin them up front . Old school way.
> *



alright so you have it plumbed to the adex then to the return port on pump now


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:44 PM~12364608
> *Thanks man . Next year all new rides .Sweet n low is retired , hurricane retired , and our single pump is done . For next year  its a new 2 pump dancer that should flip and pancake about 40 inches . Im gonna run about 7 batteries . And a new radical  dancer for ron . Its called Hypercane .
> *


well all i can say is good luck bro i know you can do it i know its gonna take time and shit load of trial and error cant wait to see it i need to go down south to go visit you maybe kick it down there and drink some beers and check out the rides homie and you can give me som pointers


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:45 PM~12364618
> *alright so you have it plumbed to the adex then to the return port on pump now
> *




My truck hits alot harder when the dump is mounted to the pump . The return is normal returning to the side of the block on the lower part of the side . It does have a check as well . Hope this helps .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 10:47 PM~12364644
> *well all i can say is good luck bro i know you can do it i know its gonna take time  and shit load of trial and error cant wait to see it i need to go down south to go visit you maybe kick it down there and drink some beers and check out the rides homie and you can give me som pointers
> *



Nothin to hide bro , N e time - stop by . Im not hard to find .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2008, 09:43 PM~12364597
> *:wave:  mufasa you got any mixed matches pumps for me i want a hopping pump perfer piston
> *


CAN CUSTOM BUILD YOU ONE................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

mafusa 4_play


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 09:54 PM~12364721
> *mafusa  4_play
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 7 2008, 10:59 PM~12364791
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 11:50 PM~12364677
> *Nothin to hide bro , N e time - stop by . Im not hard to find .
> *


yeah wel i been wanting to go by there yall are like 5 1/2 hrs from Lubbock but i dont have any family down there so i was hopping it be cool if i stay with you i can take some extra block pumphead motors just to fuck with em and some beers gog


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 07:25 PM~12362773
> *The only way you can Prove in color that your product is STRAIGHT off the SHELF  is if you Do what I do . We all know it aint gonna happen . It takes balls .
> Now its simple ronnie.  Hop your shit AT the lrm show and OPEN the pump in front of the public on video and simply Prove your product . Thats it . Its simple . I promise you and everyone here  Its modified shit . And I would be surprised if you are running a G force head . If you are , More power to ya homie .
> *


HEY MAN, LET ME ASK YOU THIS. IS THE PUMPHEAD ON THE NEWER ALUMINUM BLOCK, OR THE OLDER STYLE STEEL BLOCK THAT YOU HAD TO SHAVE THE PUMPHEAD DOWN TO FIT?

I ONLY ASK YOU THIS BECAUSE I HAD ONE OF THE FIRST HEADS THAT CAME OUT
CRACK THE FRONT PLATE AFTER SHAVING IT DOWN AND FITTING. I HAVE A "NEWER" GFII HEAD BUT I DON'T WANNA USE IT IF IT'LL DO THE SAME THING. THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12362773
> *The only way you can Prove in color that your product is STRAIGHT off the SHELF  is if you Do what I do . We all know it aint gonna happen . It takes balls .
> Now its simple ronnie.  Hop your shit AT the lrm show and OPEN the pump in front of the public on video and simply Prove your product . Thats it . Its simple . I promise you and everyone here  Its modified shit . And I would be surprised if you are running a G force head . If you are , More power to ya homie .
> *


You know I'm just fuckin wit you Gilberta, I do use some g-forces.......




As door stops or paper weights. 

I couldn't afford to keep replacing the seals....  


But, he is rite, the G-force has a larger port on the pressure side of the gear, Then the stock marzocchi...It is 1/2 compared to 7/16 on a marzocchi. Both have the same port on the suction side, But Marzocchi uses the top suction aswell..

It is also a good rule of thumb, to have twice as much suction port/plumbing then pressure. That is why a standard Marzocchi has the smaller pressure port !!!!!
But ,when the gear is ported on the pressure side the suction should be opened aswell.....

Soo, my next question is why is a G-forced top suction hole plugged?????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Dec 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12365390
> *HEY MAN, LET ME ASK YOU THIS. IS THE PUMPHEAD ON THE NEWER ALUMINUM BLOCK, OR THE OLDER STYLE STEEL BLOCK THAT YOU HAD TO SHAVE THE PUMPHEAD DOWN TO FIT?
> 
> I ONLY ASK YOU THIS BECAUSE I HAD ONE OF THE FIRST HEADS THAT CAME OUT
> ...




If you have a block with the tank lip then you will need to shave a small part of it and it will take a minute to do this . I have never had a gear crack because of shaving the corner. Maybe you shaved too much?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2008, 01:42 AM~12366077
> *You know I'm just fuckin wit you Gilberta, I do use some g-forces.......
> As door stops or paper weights.
> 
> ...




I cant give you pointers ron unless you sport a Pro Hopper logo .  :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Those G Force gears are a waste of time :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I had 2 of them and the 2 of them cracked at the pressure port, now I'm running #11 marz ported that I've got from BLACK MAGIC


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I never seen cracks on pressure ports . Overlock? 
Here some more pics of them used right after the san mateo show . We took them out of our dancer after winning 1st place .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

PISTON


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember that trip , Fucked up streets by gilroy busted up my fuel cell . I lost bout 60 gallons of diesel :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

YOU CAN PUT A FUCKIN CCE STREET GARBAGE PUMP IN THAT RANGER AND IT WILL BANG, FULL STACK ON A RANGER, LOTS OF BATTS, = EASIEST TRUCK TO HOP.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Dec 8 2008, 08:35 AM~12367302
> *Those G Force gears are a waste of time  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: I had 2 of them and the 2 of them cracked at the pressure port, now I'm running #11 marz ported that I've got from BLACK MAGIC
> *


X10000000000


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2008, 11:01 AM~12367517
> *PISTON
> 
> 
> ...



i do like how the tank seals to the block and not just ensuring a seal with the O ring


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12364093
> *I'm not making any excuses i have a pump off the shelf and a stock marz gear doing 56" on the bumper hard with 8 batt. I'm just saying there is more to that truck doing those numbers than that pump. http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=t6a1qh&s=4
> *


......................... nice video that thing moves fucken good is that a singel pump


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:02 AM~12368010
> *YOU CAN PUT A FUCKIN CCE STREET GARBAGE PUMP IN THAT RANGER AND IT WILL BANG,  FULL STACK ON A RANGER, LOTS OF BATTS, = EASIEST TRUCK TO HOP.
> *


why is a cce pump garbage if its running the same pump head as EVERY other shop out there. 

every shop out there besides pro hopper (g-Force) is using Marzocchi.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i had my noids stick for bout 1 minute on my front pump which i was running 10 batteries too, oh yea it was a piston pump wit 225psi in it super 80 head, the only thing that blew was da pressure seal, but i did crack a marzoochi once but i figured it was just a bad batch, it never happened again, as far as a G 2, i never had a chance to try it but you figure hundreds are produced they due for a bad batch here or der!!!


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

COME ON BLACKMAGIC POST SOME BORED GAERS.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

You better have all of the other kinks in your system worked out if your porting gears...

Its for that extra little something... Not the key to hopping or dancing...


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 8 2008, 10:06 AM~12368048
> *X10000000000
> *


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 AM~12376970
> *You better have all of the other kinks in your system worked out if your porting gears...
> 
> Its for that extra little something... Not the key to hopping or dancing...
> *


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I have to admire that Black Magic is in here defending their opinions on it. Where are Armin or Mac? It would be nice to have them explain to everyone direct why their pumpheads are the best...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 9 2008, 08:53 PM~12384039
> *I have to admire that Black Magic is in here defending their opinions on it.  Where are Armin or Mac?  It would be nice to have them explain to everyone direct why their pumpheads are the best...
> *




They dont have to when Pro Hopper are the *one and only company* who has it down on *video* and gives them away to the public for solid proof . 
The only thing next to do is for us to install it for you .


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 9 2008, 06:53 PM~12384039
> *I have to admire that Black Magic is in here defending their opinions on it.  Where are Armin or Mac?  It would be nice to have them explain to everyone direct why their pumpheads are the best...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: HE SAID ARMIN & MAC :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 9 2008, 09:44 PM~12384626
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HE SAID ARMIN & MAC  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *



Why not , aint nothin comin out of jerry. :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

I noticed a diffrence in porting but everyone does it diffrent I also change some guts! I've used g force and it did good so I can't say anything bad about the gear,prohopper and black magic product are both good! As for new radical dancers both of u beware we got something comin too lol gilbert got a sneakpeak!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12385514
> *I noticed a diffrence in porting but everyone does it diffrent I also change some guts! I've used g force and it did good so I can't say anything bad about the gear,prohopper and black magic product are both good! As for new radical dancers both of u beware we got something comin too lol gilbert got a sneakpeak!
> *


Bout time, it's been boring out there. All I do is charge batteries....Haven't had any motivation to do new thing in the dance classes


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 8 2008, 10:55 PM~12374728
> *COME ON BLACKMAGIC POST SOME BORED GAERS.
> *


Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..









The pressure ports are opened to .4375 and milled at a 11 degree angle

















and put back together








 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 11:28 PM~12385940
> *Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..
> 
> 
> ...


Stock rite off my shelf...... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12384373
> *They dont have to when Pro Hopper are the *one and only company* who has it down on *video* and gives them away to the public for solid proof .
> The only thing next to do is for us to install it for you .
> *



we all know that a pumphead and pump isnt the only thing that makes a car hop. many variables need to be considered.. you know it and i know it. we seen the pump torn down in the video. now why dont you guys mention all the modifications that were done to the rear suspension. the lengthening or shortening of the trailing arms to relocate the axle to help pivot the car. did u relocate them to different positions... you know all the other variables that need to be taken into account.... i know that trucks suspension isnt stock. how many batteries, whats the CCA's of them... what if any changes did you make to the engine compartment...is it completely stock, or did u remove parts to save weight... not sayin theres much weight up front but we all know every bit of weight u can shave up front helps out.......to me saying a product is strictly the best becuz you put in something off the shelf and just threw it in the car and it hits wonders of inches is false advertising.... otherwise everyone would buy a piston pump and put it in their car and somehow be pulling of 50+ inches... it just doesnt work that way....

now what id like to see is why dont u toss another competitors pump in that truck...bullshit aside. give it a legitmate chance...straight off the shelf piston pump, with the correct gear and show us what it does...

in my opinion you get a car dialed in on the components that work well in it. the coil choice, the rear suspension mods and rear coil choice, batteries, and a good switchman, basicaly everything that is taken into consideration in hopping (except added weight.... u can put a black magic piston pump in the car and hit bumper, u can put a pro hopper piston in and hit bumper. u can take virtually anyones piston pump (quality pumps) and the car will still perform. the pump is just 1 piece of the puzzle.....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2008, 03:10 AM~12387203
> *we all know that a pumphead and pump isnt the only thing that makes a car hop.  many variables need to be considered.. you know it and i know it.   we seen the pump torn down in the video.  now why dont you guys mention all the modifications that were done to the rear suspension.  the lengthening or shortening of the trailing arms to relocate the axle to help pivot the car.  did u relocate them to different positions... you know all the other variables that need to be taken into account.... i know that trucks suspension isnt stock.   how many batteries, whats the CCA's of them...  what if any changes did you make to the engine compartment...is it completely stock, or did u remove parts to save weight... not sayin theres much weight up front but we all know every bit of weight u can shave up front helps out.......to me saying a product is strictly the best becuz you put in something off the shelf and just threw it in the car and it hits wonders of inches is false advertising.... otherwise everyone would buy a piston pump and put it in their car and somehow be pulling of 50+ inches...  it just doesnt work that way....
> 
> now what id like to see is why dont u toss another competitors pump in that truck...bullshit aside. give it a legitmate chance...straight off the shelf piston pump, with the correct gear and show us what it does...
> ...






You see bro you got things all twisted . Thats what the competition will do is distort things . Look , I said it many of times , I only prove that the parts I use are over the counter parts . Thats all . I NEVER said that this pump will make any car or truck guaranteed to smack back bumper . Never said that .I just Prove these pumps can and do work over the counter and Prove them in color and give em away . I dont see anyone else do it like that . 
Now before you start talking about pivots and weight reduction you need to remember it is always inspected . And your more than welcomed to call me out at a show with some $$ on the table and inspect for yourself on 1 condition that you are taped and posted on layitlow.com.
Now for me to compare another pump will only cause more crying and excuses and you know it too . I can already hear all the bullshit . I prove it on just about all my cars . Did you forget about sweet-n-low? How many 2 pumpers out there have you seen hang with 4 pumpers and pancake 35-40 inches ? On 6 batts at that .? Whats the excuse for that one? Let me guess - I have 4 pumps hiddin in the driveshaft? 
The best thing to do like I have always said and it does take BALLS is to win a lrm show and right after the hop open the pump up on tape and PROVE your using over the counter parts that the public can buy . Thats all . Ive done my part now can you do yours?


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2008, 12:28 AM~12385940
> *Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

REALLY cuz i was wondering on the cca's on those batts and are those supposed to be stock motors, i dont think so seems like people keep secrets and your saying you dont hide shit, wat voltage have your motors been rewound to? oh we aint supposed to know about that or your kinnetic 2500 cca batts big mystery. you know im jus bustin your balls to be a smartass but some truth resinates in wat im sayin   guess us stoners got to much time on our hands


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2008, 10:17 AM~12387859
> *You see bro you got things all  twisted . Thats what the competition will do is distort things . Look , I said it many of times , I only prove that the parts I use are over the counter parts . Thats all . I NEVER said that this pump will make any car or truck guaranteed to smack back bumper . Never said that .I just Prove these pumps can and do work over the counter and Prove them in color and give em away . I dont see anyone else do it like that .
> Now before you start talking about pivots and weight reduction you need to remember it is always inspected . And your more than welcomed to call me out at a show with some $$ on the table and inspect for yourself on 1 condition that you are  taped and posted on layitlow.com.
> Now for me to compare another pump will only cause more crying and excuses and you know it too . I can already hear all the bullshit . I prove it on just about all my cars . Did you forget about sweet-n-low? How many 2 pumpers out there have you seen hang with 4 pumpers and pancake 35-40 inches ? On 6 batts at that .? Whats the excuse for that one? Let me guess - I have 4 pumps hiddin in the driveshaft?
> ...


your right Gilbert i have never heard or seen anyone do that open their pumps after a show and we all know it is more than a pump to make a car bumper theres so many factors when it comes to making a hopper and it is all about competition and for the most part trial and error and time 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12385818
> *Bout time, it's been boring out there. All I do is charge batteries....Haven't had any motivation to do new thing in the dance classes
> *


ahh poooor ronnie no one to play with! Lol jk see u soon!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 10 2008, 10:51 AM~12388587
> *ahh poooor ronnie no one to play with! Lol jk see u soon!
> *


#

Ronnie will be out to play Im sure  Tell pistachio what up . I know you guys are up to somthin..


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2008, 01:02 PM~12390239
> *#
> 
> Ronnie will be out to play Im sure    Tell pistachio what up . I know you guys are up to somthin..
> *


fosho! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385940
> *Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..
> 
> 
> ...


man where is my gear at ? I need one of those so i can keep up with the g-force gears.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2008, 09:17 AM~12387859
> *You see bro you got things all  twisted . Thats what the competition will do is distort things . Look , I said it many of times , I only prove that the parts I use are over the counter parts . Thats all . I NEVER said that this pump will make any car or truck guaranteed to smack back bumper . Never said that .I just Prove these pumps can and do work over the counter and Prove them in color and give em away . I dont see anyone else do it like that .
> Now before you start talking about pivots and weight reduction you need to remember it is always inspected . And your more than welcomed to call me out at a show with some $$ on the table and inspect for yourself on 1 condition that you are  taped and posted on layitlow.com.
> Now for me to compare another pump will only cause more crying and excuses and you know it too . I can already hear all the bullshit . I prove it on just about all my cars . Did you forget about sweet-n-low? How many 2 pumpers out there have you seen hang with 4 pumpers and pancake 35-40 inches ? On 6 batts at that .? Whats the excuse for that one? Let me guess - I have 4 pumps hiddin in the driveshaft?
> ...


i know the pro hopper parts work off the shelf... thats not even in question....im not calling you out on anything....what i wanted to get across was that its not just the pump... you know many people on here that dont know much about hopping and what it takes to get a car to work...im just lookin from the stand point of yes the parts are over the counter and u show it, but what i dont see you telling people is that theres a lot of work that goes into makin a car do what you make it do...and i believe thats something you should mention... i have nothing againt pro hopper or u personally.... from many of my posts on questions of what companies to go with ive always mentioned pro hopper... so im not one sided...i wish i only knew as much as you or the other top cats thats been doing this for a long time...

and who doesnt like a lil more controversy lol.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

his cars are dialed in, proper suspension, batts, tires + tubes, proper psi etc..


80% suspension , 20% pump.


just like kingfish SAID, YOU CAN PUT ANY HALF DECENT PUMP IN THERE AND IT WILL DO THE SAME THING. GILBERT WAS DOIN THE SAME SHIT WHEN HE HAD CCE, SO THAT TELLS YOU WHATSUP RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

So what then guys is it really worth doing or what. The guys who have done it, did you see a difference or what. Right now I see two guys here goin back and forth.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 10 2008, 03:48 PM~12391277
> *his cars are dialed in, proper suspension, batts, tires + tubes, proper psi etc..
> 80% suspension , 20% pump.
> just like kingfish SAID, YOU CAN PUT ANY HALF DECENT PUMP IN THERE AND IT WILL DO THE SAME THING. GILBERT WAS DOIN THE SAME SHIT WHEN HE HAD CCE, SO THAT TELLS YOU WHATSUP RIGHT THERE.
> *



20% pump?tubes? lol . You can believe, distort and build what ya like but you way off homie . The heart a hydro system is pressure/PUMP head.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12391277
> *his cars are dialed in, proper suspension, batts, tires + tubes, proper psi etc..
> 80% suspension , 20% pump.
> just like kingfish SAID, YOU CAN PUT ANY HALF DECENT PUMP IN THERE AND IT WILL DO THE SAME THING. GILBERT WAS DOIN THE SAME SHIT WHEN HE HAD CCE, SO THAT TELLS YOU WHATSUP RIGHT THERE.
> *


every company has pros and con with pumps and parts,its not what u use its how u use it!and u are kinda right but still wrong,50% car or truck,50% set-up,100% switch-man! :biggrin: also u can port a pump-head to the application of hoses, fittings, block, volume vs pressure!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I think you gotta understand how a pumphead works, and the ins and outs of all different types before you try to guess if porting will help or not. Thats why I tend to listen to people like Ron on this subject.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385940
> *Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..
> 
> 
> ...


 THERE YOU GO! I DONT OPEN THEM THAT MUCH BUT I GUESS ILL TRY THAT, ALSO FOR THE ROOKIES DOING THIS MAKE SURE THE BIGGER PORT GETS CLEANED AND SMOOTH I USE STEEL WOOL MAKE SURE TO LEAVE IT AS CLEAN AS POSSIBLE OR PARTICLES WILL MESS UP YOUR SEALS AND OTHER SHIT  PS MAKE SURE YOU DONT MAKE IT SO BIG COUSE THE SEAL ON THE BLOCK COVER THE PORT, GOOD LUCK AND POST YOUR COMMENTS ON RESULTS,,,WILL MAKE A DIFFRENCE.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385940
> *Here is how I port the gears, I open up the suction port to .720 and .750 depending on size gear. This is an 11 that was done..
> 
> 
> ...


 THERE YOU GO! I DONT OPEN THEM THAT MUCH BUT I GUESS ILL TRY THAT, ALSO FOR THE ROOKIES DOING THIS MAKE SURE THE BIGGER PORT GETS CLEANED AND SMOOTH I USE STEEL WOOL MAKE SURE TO LEAVE IT AS CLEAN AS POSSIBLE OR PARTICLES WILL MESS UP YOUR SEALS AND OTHER SHIT  PS MAKE SURE YOU DONT MAKE IT SO BIG COUSE THE SEAL ON THE BLOCK WONT COVER THE PORT ON THE HEAD, GOOD LUCK AND POST YOUR COMMENTS ON RESULTS,,,WILL MAKE A DIFFRENCE.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i know gilbert has used Marzocchi before, 
but is BMH willing to give G-Force a try????????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 11 2008, 01:10 AM~12397249
> *i know gilbert has used Marzocchi before,
> but is BMH willing to give G-Force a try????????
> *



I used to use stones before homie . Even them old school funky fenner stones with the alien looking keys.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2008, 03:10 AM~12387203
> *we all know that a pumphead and pump isnt the only thing that makes a car hop.  many variables need to be considered.. you know it and i know it.  we seen the pump torn down in the video.  now why dont you guys mention all the modifications that were done to the rear suspension.  the lengthening or shortening of the trailing arms to relocate the axle to help pivot the car.  did u relocate them to different positions... you know all the other variables that need to be taken into account.... i know that trucks suspension isnt stock.  how many batteries, whats the CCA's of them...  what if any changes did you make to the engine compartment...is it completely stock, or did u remove parts to save weight... not sayin theres much weight up front but we all know every bit of weight u can shave up front helps out.......to me saying a product is strictly the best becuz you put in something off the shelf and just threw it in the car and it hits wonders of inches is false advertising.... otherwise everyone would buy a piston pump and put it in their car and somehow be pulling of 50+ inches...  it just doesnt work that way....
> 
> now what id like to see is why dont u toss another competitors pump in that truck...bullshit aside. give it a legitmate chance...straight off the shelf piston pump, with the correct gear and show us what it does...
> ...


gott dawg. ( im from texas)

kingfish ive been readin your stuff for weeks now and this is THE TRUTH.
no offence to the pro hopper team or any other companies -but for once someone on this forum is laying it out on the line.

look we all want to hit back bumper

but ive seen some clown stuff out there with guys modifying cars and claiming to be the best ever.

parts are better out now compared to the 90's.-- but it still takes some power to make a car stand up.

so dont just believe your eyes.

learn and experiment to make your car hop higher. dont just think there is a magic bullet out there.

what i would like to see is someone hop their car and then take the pump out and put it in a stock car -- no extras (and you know what i mean)

to me it looks like people hop the frames after they reinforce and just had a little metal around the car and call it the body - put the lightest engine they can find-- and take the frame and turn the car into a seesaw just so they can get on a video and beat some guy that they hate from high school.

come on guys. the hoppin is the science. the sport.
i used to see guys blow motors all week to find the secrets.

how many people remember fenner pumpheads??

who knows what type of gaskets that you could put in??

people experimented to find out.

there are no shortcuts or off the shelf superpumps that will make you king of the streets this weekend. If so you still wouldnt be king cause everyone would have one.

in the 90's there was a new part every month in lowrider magazine that would get you higher and none of them won anyone a championship.

the best had the best parts and experimented to get more inches.

prestolite motors -- not cheap motors 
square dumps -- not deltas 
high cca batteries --not sears diehard --or recondition 33 dollars junk batteries
SPRINGS!! -- not the cut stock ones that you just cut with a torch
and transmission fluid -- doesnt make your pump work better, but it does wonders helping your car go from 4th to 5th gear.

Im not a hater at all for saying this -- its just alot of beginners that can get fooled.

in the last few months ive seen at least 60 - 80 car hitting back bumper -- did everyone all of a sudden go to Box or David Marquez and get the formula. Or are we hopping seesaws now and calling that back bumper.

Big Ups to everyone bustin their knuckes and spending BIG money testing parts and makin real hoppers for the street and show.

Kingfish -- get lowrider to stop allowing floaters and clown cars in the shows.
some of us worked too hard on lowriders to compete against aluminum cars.

peace


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 11 2008, 09:17 AM~12399195
> *gott dawg.  ( im from texas)
> 
> kingfish ive been readin your stuff for weeks now and this is THE TRUTH.
> ...



very nice   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 6 2008, 05:48 PM~12355049
> *I do use ported gears in my radicals that run 11's, they are high volume high pressure set-ups.....
> 
> I also have thm in stock for 25.oo more
> *


Hey Ron whould it be a good Idea to port the in on the pumphead too not just the out????

I read you talking about it on the G-force topic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 11 2008, 10:17 AM~12399195
> *gott dawg.  ( im from texas)
> 
> kingfish ive been readin your stuff for weeks now and this is THE TRUTH.
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

You can Port the hell out of them new marzocchi . Wont do no difference . Sluggish performance . :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 11 2008, 01:16 PM~12401279
> *You can Port the hell out of them new marzocchi . Wont do no difference . Sluggish performance . :uh:
> *


i miss the old ones!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12401343
> *i miss the old ones!
> *



ya im keeping my eye out for a #11 that was made between 98 and 2000


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 6 2008, 03:36 PM~12353984
> *HEY WAZ UP I WAS REALLY WONDERING IF PORTING OUT YOUR GEAR MAKES A BIG DIFFRENCE OR IS IT A WASTE OF TIME, I KNOW IT PUSHES A HIGHER VOLUME OF OIL OUT YOUR GEAR,AND I KNOW THEY SALE THEM DONE LIKE THIS AT SHOWTIME, ANY COMMENTS ANYONE ANY GOOD PICS IDEAS ON WHAT SIZE GEARS THIS IS BEST?
> *



but to answer the homies main question of porting. it may make a difference in a system that would benefit from a gear thats ported. however you can go downhill from porting a gear and then install it into a system and be completely wrong for the setup. everything needs to be takin into account. the pumphead, the motor spinning it. your fitting size choice. your hose choice. whether you run a single hose from the pump or 2 hoses from the pump....porting a gear and make your setup or break ur setup....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12401422
> *but to answer the homies main question of porting.  it may make a difference in a system that would benefit from a gear thats ported.  however you can go downhill from porting a gear and then install it into a system and be completely wrong for the setup.  everything needs to be takin into account.  the pumphead, the motor spinning it. your fitting size choice.  your hose choice.  whether you run a single hose from the pump or 2 hoses from the pump....porting a gear and make your setup or break ur setup....
> *




I agree. Well said .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12401343
> *i miss the old ones!
> *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 11 2008, 10:17 AM~12399195
> *gott dawg.  ( im from texas)
> 
> kingfish ive been readin your stuff for weeks now and this is THE TRUTH.
> ...



Now you see and understand !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz+Dec 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12401343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have better performance and higher pressures from the new style gear....I don't like the cast top and bottom plate style, because if you reset tolerences it to tight on the seal in the aluminium body...

The newer seal design has less ''leak by'' and the only difference is the center body is not been hardened (the forsted appearence on the bodies of the older gear)

With our gear clamp, I have seen higher pressures and longer life on a gear...Even with switch retarded fools.....Not saying no names....

Most radical hoppers are running ported gears and our gear clamps..


















cheap investment (40.00)to get more out of what you got...Plus no grinding neccessary :biggrin: 
And as you change out gears it is re-useable....Better then the 97-99 gears...

Fits Marzccohis,rockford and presto gears....


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 11:23 PM~12407765
> *I have better performance and higher pressures from the new style gear....I don't like the cast top and bottom plate style, because if you reset tolerences it to tight on the seal in the aluminium body...
> 
> The newer seal design has less ''leak by'' and the only difference is the center body is not been hardened (the forsted appearence on the bodies of the older gear)
> ...


I finally got what those do yey I feel like a r-tard :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 12:23 AM~12407765
> *I have better performance and higher pressures from the new style gear....I don't like the cast top and bottom plate style, because if you reset tolerences it to tight on the seal in the aluminium body...
> 
> The newer seal design has less ''leak by'' and the only difference is the center body is not been hardened (the forsted appearence on the bodies of the older gear)
> ...


we were all switch retarded at one time or another lol. id like to give that pressure plate a shot...just dont have any money to spend for one yet... unless you want to send me a early xmas present lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 12 2008, 12:30 AM~12407880
> *I finally got what those do yey I feel like a r-tard  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol.. its okay homie just admiting your retardation is start to recovery lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey I have one of those clamps but haven't use it yet. Im gonna soon though.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Not hating here but damn . You see what has to be done to help the new marzocchi gears build pressure . Pressure plates? Even with Pressure plates, neck braces and Now porting what else has to be done? Next ron will sell holy oil .









Not over the counter pumps ... 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 03:29 PM~12354213
> *i always have heard that the g-force gears are junk.... can someone please explain to me exactly what they are and what makes them better than a marzocchi...
> *


The basic design is just a copy of the marzocchi. They just changed a few things, and I think a different material or coating. Marzocchi can't be to bad if everybody wants to copy the design. Even the "rockford" gear, marzocchi design and I believe china built. uffin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

--------------------


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2008, 10:33 AM~12411326
> *Not hating here but damn . You see what has to be done to help the new marzocchi gears build pressure . Pressure plates?  Even with Pressure plates, neck braces and Now porting what else has to be done? Next ron will sell holy oil .
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gilbert, hows your stock of Marzocchi's doin'? You need any more yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

It's funny all this talk about marzocchi this, g-force that, I know for fact that there is more than 1 prohopper guy running MARZOCCHI'S. :biggrin: On the "new" marzocchi having less pressure, well our experience is that the truck hopper and the dancer have had the same gears in them for more than 1 year. Not to mention they haven't made any changes to the gears in a minute. Also we did win the super show at 90" with the truck. Aside from it being one of the hardest things to hop it did unload the rear tires when it hit the back. That gear was put in right before Tampa 07'. There are alot of people on here that I do agree with, it's more that just a bad ass pump or bad ass batteries that make any vehicle hop. uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 12 2008, 04:26 PM~12413972
> *It's funny all this talk about marzocchi this, g-force that, I know for fact that there is more than 1 prohopper guy running MARZOCCHI'S. :biggrin: On the "new" marzocchi  having less pressure, well our experience is that the truck hopper and the dancer have had the same gears in them for more than 1 year. Not to mention they haven't made any changes to the gears in a minute. Also we did win the super show at 90" with the truck. Aside from it being one of the hardest things to hop it did unload the rear tires when it hit the back. That gear was put in right before Tampa 07'. There are alot of people on here that I do agree with, it's more that just a bad ass pump or bad ass batteries that make any vehicle hop.  uffin:
> *



WHOA brucy gettin brave . LoL . 
Dont play with the lions ! Might bite your tongue . I know alot and remember the past . I only prove the g-force work over the counter . 

No bullshit talk here .. You guys are the distributor . Not manufacture . No innovations there . KTI? 
Credit for the marzocchi goes to Hi-lo Mando , reds and Pro Hopper . These guys made the marzocchi . You guys grabed the market . *********************************No cce = No marzocchi. **************


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i love a good debate lol.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2008, 05:14 PM~12414453
> *i love a good debate lol.
> *



LoL . I hope we can keep tha peace .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 12 2008, 04:08 PM~12413784
> *Hey Gilbert, hows your stock of Marzocchi's doin'? You need any more yet? :biggrin:
> *




HA HA whatebber . They flying off the shelf faster than I can install them !  :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2008, 04:44 PM~12414162
> *WHOA  brucy gettin brave . LoL .
> Dont play with the lions ! Might bite your tongue . I know alot and remember the past .  I only prove the g-force work over the counter .
> 
> ...



dawg

speaking of mando.

why arent people discussing his stuff -- isnt he the current champ.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 12 2008, 03:08 PM~12413784
> *Hey Gilbert, hows your stock of Marzocchi's doin'? You need any more yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2008, 11:33 AM~12411326
> *Not hating here but damn . You see what has to be done to help the new marzocchi gears build pressure . Pressure plates?  Even with Pressure plates, neck braces and Now porting what else has to be done? Next ron will sell holy oil .
> 
> 
> ...


I wont say no names but, Like Bruce said, Alot of PH people will not use the gear, or if they do (maybe you) replace it after a hop....
I have some of the G-force gears and tested on a test bench...High volume maybe
High pressure, do think soo... Gilbert your 1 against 100... That rite there should prove it, FUCK your video....LIKE I SAID BEFORE, you took a truck that did 86 and now it does 80....4 years later, you aint proving shit !!!!!

I also think you should reframe from talking about ''lions'', Bruce has much creditability...He is part of the Lions pack, your not !!!!


So with all these tricks that you can get from us, will cost a bit more , But still makes it over the counter !!!!!! It's still cheaper then a new gear every hop, or the humilation of a ass whooping on the Boulevard...PAAARTNA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2008, 05:36 PM~12414684
> *LoL . I hope we can keep tha peace .
> *


oh im sure we can manage such lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 10:43 PM~12417851
> *I wont say no names but, Like Bruce said, Alot of PH people will not use the gear, or if they do (maybe you) replace it after a hop....
> I have some of the G-force gears and tested on a test bench...High volume maybe
> High pressure, do think soo... Gilbert your 1 against 100... That rite there should prove it, FUCK your video....LIKE I SAID BEFORE, you took a truck that did 86 and now it does 80....4 years later, you aint proving shit !!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12418092
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Sup chris... You a Maniocos now...cool :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12418196
> *Sup chris... You a Maniocos now...cool :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT 4 A GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:  i do wonder what kind of gears mando is running on that black radical 62, hitting 105 non floatter :0 , non stuck :0 hopper, hey it b nice to know :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 02:01 AM~12418798
> *TTT 4 A GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:   i do wonder what kind of gears mando is running on that black radical 62, hitting 105 non floatter  :0 , non stuck :0  hopper, hey it b nice to know :biggrin:
> *



wow

non floater 

non stuck

boy that sounds nice.

cobra


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 02:01 AM~12418798
> *TTT 4 A GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:   i do wonder what kind of gears mando is running on that black radical 62, hitting 105 non floatter  :0 , non stuck :0  hopper, hey it b nice to know :biggrin:
> *


if anyone knew and told then everyone who had a car that works would be doing it lol. then youd really have to engineer some flux capacitor shit to gain an edge on the competition lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 11:43 PM~12417851
> *I wont say no names but, Like Bruce said, Alot of PH people will not use the gear, or if they do (maybe you) replace it after a hop....
> I have some of the G-force gears and tested on a test bench...High volume maybe
> High pressure, do think soo... Gilbert your 1 against 100... That rite there should prove it, FUCK your video....LIKE I SAID BEFORE, you took a truck that did 86 and now it does 80....4 years later, you aint proving shit !!!!!
> ...



We are not going get anywhere with you distorting peoples minds ronnie . You dont make yourself look good when you have G-force gears and testing them . 
I provin a Product - You have Not . Thats a fact . You should MERGE with CCE since you only make blocks homie . What would happen if CCE stop sellin you this gear what would you do ? :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh damn! This shit is getting fucking hot in here. So hot that hot lava is erupting from diamond head. Love this topic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

roll'N 13 coming out soon :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 01:01 AM~12418798
> *TTT 4 A GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:   i do wonder what kind of gears mando is running on that black radical 62, hitting 105 non floatter  :0 , non stuck :0  hopper, hey it b nice to know :biggrin:
> *


what gears do they sell  it seems to me that theres more cars out there doing number and holding titles that are runnin marz heads to gforce heads that to me is enough evidence ,i know gilbert took the time to pull the pump n show the gear on vid but i can almost guarantee you could pull that pump out n put any1 elses pump in that truck and it would do the same as it is now


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 13 2008, 12:25 PM~12420413
> *what gears do they sell   it seems to me that theres more cars out there doing number and holding titles that are runnin marz heads to gforce heads that to me is enough evidence ,i know gilbert took the time to pull the pump n show the gear on vid but i can almost guarantee you could pull that pump out n put any1 elses pump in that truck and it would do the same as it is now
> *



Know one actually knows what they really have . Maybe they want to keep it a secret and thats there right . I only open them up because I choose to on my own homie . I have more vids to up-load but Im saving them right now . No doubt I will show some very very interesting vids but Not just yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 02:05 AM~12419048
> *if anyone knew and told then everyone who had a car that works would be doing it lol.  then youd really have to engineer some flux capacitor shit to gain an edge on the competition lol
> *


LOL, U RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

some of us disagree about parts and performance.

but thats what a forum is for and in the end thats why we build our cars.

i think some of the argument comes from people claiming things that arent true.

i used to see people get money from one company and not be using their parts.

this is what happens in bodybuilding.

they dont use that stuff -- they have there own stuff that they use to get big.

but the company needs to sell their product.

so even if someone had a new great part we all will be skepticle.

and letz not take any of this stuff too personal -- its only a discussion.

i've seen alot of internet gangsters ready to bust a virtual cap. lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey hopefully I'm on that Roll'n dvd. Keep us posted. Sup stevie!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 13 2008, 01:17 PM~12420681
> *some of us disagree about parts and performance.
> 
> but thats what a forum is for and in the end thats why we build our cars.
> ...



True homie . LoL On the vertual cap LoL . Rons done that to me Plenty of times :cheesy: I dont like to say this part is Better with out video proof . Thats why you hear the other side say "fuck your videos" . I love that .


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2008, 12:31 PM~12420774
> *True homie . LoL  On the vertual cap LoL . Rons done that to me Plenty of times  :cheesy:  I dont like to say this part is Better with out video proof . Thats why you hear the other side say "fuck your videos" . I love that .
> *


Yea but even you got to say it's almost all on how the car is setup and the switch man.. And both pumpheads do have there falts a marz head has small ports and the G-force head with start at low volts and work your way up to make them last is just as much of a pain... As for Videos there are a bunch of vids that prove both work... But if you take any car from any vid and have a person who is bad at the switch hit it its guna fall on it's face... And you can't really say Ron or bryan have to open up a pump to prove a marz works cuz it already has been provin cuz back when I was with porkys Fenner was where it was at and then came Marz and everyone was not sure about them even me but they tryed them and they worked better.. Hell I put one in my fenner pump and it cracked the cast. So there provin and when the frist G-force came out people tryed them and they sucked witch is why G-force II.. so you can't say that its a big shock the people are callin bullshit on them..


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 02:05 AM~12419048
> *if anyone knew and told then everyone who had a car that works would be doing it lol.  then youd really have to engineer some flux capacitor shit to gain an edge on the competition lol
> *


Damn bro you got to tell where to get one of them flux capacitors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 13 2008, 01:59 PM~12420945
> *Damn bro you got to tell where to get one of them flux capacitors :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats top secret there lol


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 02:09 PM~12421308
> *thats top secret there lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 03:09 PM~12421308
> *thats top secret there lol
> *



why i need one of those for my delorian.

then i can go back to 1985

cobra


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2008, 01:31 PM~12420774
> *True homie . LoL  On the vertual cap LoL . Rons done that to me Plenty of times  :cheesy:  I dont like to say this part is Better with out video proof . Thats why you hear the other side say "fuck your videos" . I love that .
> *


Every knows I use marzocchis in all our comp cars....Except Voodoo,,,,It has super 80's in it. Four years and running....If it will make you happy I will bust down a pump on video and show it is a #11 that is 2 years old....

As for the Internet gangbanging, let me make myself clear,, once more!!!!!!
LOOK ME IN FACE FACE IF YOU GOT SOMETHING MORE TO SAY, Not like last year at Odessa where every time I walked by, you would turn your head. It is known I dont care for you, But I do try to be professional...Doesn't mean I wont chin check your ass, I aint no BITCH homie, get it straight HOMIE... :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 08:30 PM~12423345
> *Every knows I use marzocchis in all our comp cars....Except Voodoo,,,,It has super 80's in it. Four years and running....If it will make you happy I will bust down a pump on video and show it is a #11 that is 2 years old....
> 
> As for the Internet gangbanging, let me make myself clear,, once more!!!!!!
> ...



well just get everything on video.....


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs+Dec 13 2008, 12:44 PM~12420850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 08:30 PM~12423345
> *Every knows I use marzocchis in all our comp cars....Except Voodoo,,,,It has super 80's in it. Four years and running....If it will make you happy I will bust down a pump on video and show it is a #11 that is 2 years old....
> 
> As for the Internet gangbanging, let me make myself clear,, once more!!!!!!
> ...




WTF? 
I walked the whole area by myself . Even in denver. Now Look ron , theres no way in hell if you think Im shakin. I work on a more professional level than to try to act hard on the computer . I built my company (11,000 sq feet thats mine ) with hard work and at a professional level without mom and pop money and Im not going to run it down by actin a fool . 
I post up vids . You choose to look at them is up to you . If I say these parts are in my rides and Prove it then if you want debate them then do it . Talking about chin checking is plain stupid and unprofessional . Put your product where your mouth is . You talking dumb shit is proving that your running away from Proof . Your looking for another way out . Almost like Mike tyson biting hollyfields ear . 
You posting dumb shit like this only motivates me to build some sick shit to clown your ass again in the ring . I only hope your ready because Im now aiming for your weak ass now .


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

wow....
this shit is heating up in here..........
i thought you guys got over all the bullshit......
i have used g- force gaers for 4 years now, and they are great, now i'm using marz gears and are also great....
so in my opinion it's like having a ferrari and a lamborgini....
they both kick ass.....
each to their own.....


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

i think both gears are gay as fuck. i use gears bought from northern tool supply.


real talk dirty prop 8 queers :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 06:30 PM~12423345
> *Every knows I use marzocchis in all our comp cars....Except Voodoo,,,,It has super 80's in it. Four years and running....If it will make you happy I will bust down a pump on video and show it is a #11 that is 2 years old....
> 
> As for the Internet gangbanging, let me make myself clear,, once more!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
ufc 99

you guys both get down, 
keep up the good work and show them fans what you guys do best


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey dang i hope i didnt stir up something 

i didnt know yall had a history.

sorry dudes for saying the internet gangster stuff.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

gettin' crazy in here...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i'd say have a hopper build-off, limit time 7 days, make it be a suburban, on the 8th day a hop-off!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2008, 09:51 PM~12424148
> *WTF?
> I walked the whole area by myself . Even in denver. Now Look ron , theres no way in hell if you think Im shakin. I work on a more professional level than to try to act hard on the computer . I built my company (11,000 sq feet thats mine ) with hard work and at a  professional level without mom and pop money and Im not going to run it down by actin a fool .
> I post up vids . You choose to look at them is up to you . If I say these parts are in my rides and Prove it then if you want debate them then do it . Talking about chin checking is plain  stupid and unprofessional . Put your product where your mouth is . You talking dumb shit is proving that your running away from Proof . Your looking for another way out . Almost like Mike tyson biting hollyfields ear .
> ...


whoa!!!! Guys guys guys! Slow down,take a deep breath,and wait so I can go get some popcorn cause this shit getting good! Lol jk u guys are secretly in love!lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 03:05 AM~12419048
> *if anyone knew and told then everyone who had a car that works would be doing it lol.  then youd really have to engineer some flux capacitor shit to gain an edge on the competition lol
> *



or just tighten the rules up again..


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 10:30 PM~12423345
> *Every knows I use marzocchis in all our comp cars....Except Voodoo,,,,It has super 80's in it. Four years and running....If it will make you happy I will bust down a pump on video and show it is a #11 that is 2 years old....
> 
> As for the Internet gangbanging, let me make myself clear,, once more!!!!!!
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: easy ron!let the cars to the hopping!no need to get locked up for knocking a ***** out!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2008, 10:51 PM~12424148
> *WTF?
> I walked the whole area by myself . Even in denver. Now Look ron , theres no way in hell if you think Im shakin. I work on a more professional level than to try to act hard on the computer . I built my company (11,000 sq feet thats mine ) with hard work and at a  professional level without mom and pop money and Im not going to run it down by actin a fool .
> I post up vids . You choose to look at them is up to you . If I say these parts are in my rides and Prove it then if you want debate them then do it . Talking about chin checking is plain  stupid and unprofessional . Put your product where your mouth is . You talking dumb shit is proving that your running away from Proof . Your looking for another way out . Almost like Mike tyson biting hollyfields ear .
> ...


No mom & pops here or hand me downs!!!!! What I have was done on my own GAYWADD....
I'm glad I motivate your BITCH ass.....Because all the times I spanked you in the pit, You need to do something to prove yourself..HAHAHHA....Even let ya get a pass card at San Mateo ,with Jaun fucking around on Voodoo..Since I was already qualified, Didn't want you to waste all that time not to make it to the Super show.. 

Everything I post here is truth,even if it aint on video.I guess I'll have to waste 1/2 hour out of my day ,just to prove it to you...

Soo,N-E ways enough bout us, Let this topic get back to what it is, Pros and cons between the 2 gears.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 6 2008, 08:00 PM~12355472
> *this is blackmagic! out of las vegas nevada!!!!
> lol he must have said it 30 times lol
> *


who was that hopping and where were they? :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 14 2008, 04:11 PM~12427745
> *who was that hopping and where were they? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i have an easy solution to this debate.... gilbert can send me a g-force2 and ron can send me a marz #11 and then i'll let you know which one does better...... and i'll film everything and even take the pump apart on video...





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 03:05 PM~12427721
> *No mom & pops here or hand me downs!!!!! What I have was done on my own GAYWADD....
> I'm glad I motivate your BITCH ass.....Because all the times I spanked you in the pit, You need to do something to prove yourself..HAHAHHA....Even let ya get a pass card at San Mateo ,with Jaun fucking around on Voodoo..Since I was already qualified, Didn't want you to waste all that time not to make it to the Super show..
> 
> ...




You makinme work overtime on this new dancer now ronna . Its on now . You just woke up a ass whoopin . :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 14 2008, 04:53 PM~12428542
> *i have an easy solution to this debate.... gilbert can send me a g-force2 and ron can send me a marz #11 and then i'll let you know which one does better...... and i'll film everything and even take the pump apart on video...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Times two I have two exact pumps switch it out and prove wich one does better.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2008, 07:47 PM~12429797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's funny!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Dec 14 2008, 09:26 PM~12430946
> *Times  two I have two exact pumps switch it out and prove wich one does better.
> *


sup arron?


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 14 2008, 10:13 PM~12431497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha aint that the truth 


i heard chupacabra was retiring n VOODOO was coming back :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 14 2008, 09:15 PM~12431515
> *haha aint that the truth
> i heard chupacabra was retiring n VOODOO was coming back  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Good might help me get motivated too, Need more competition out there. Miss fucking around with Jon and his crew. Rob is cool, but other then that it's boring.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 14 2008, 10:08 PM~12431448
> *sup arron?
> *


Wasup John :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Dec 15 2008, 12:02 AM~12431934
> *Wasup John :biggrin:
> *


hey whats up arron. how u been homie. aint seen u on here for a minute


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a G-Force 2 pump head and when I installed it i had to tap the switch 3 times to get a lock up. Took the pump head out and put in a marz and in one tap it was locked up. Same block, voltage, check, dump, hoses, etc. I also have a friend who bought one and had the same problem. Maybe the ones you guys sell are crappy and the one you guys use are the good ones. :dunno: 

For now Marz. all the way. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM~12435986
> *I have a G-Force 2 pump head and when I installed it i had to tap the switch 3 times to get a lock up.  Took the pump head out and put in a marz and in one tap it was locked up.  Same block, voltage, check, dump, hoses, etc.  I also have a friend who bought one and had the same problem.  Maybe the ones you guys sell are crappy and the one you guys use are the good ones.  :dunno:
> 
> For now Marz. all the way.  :biggrin:
> *


what size marazouchi was it? how many batteries?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431714
> *Good might help me get motivated too, Need more competition out there. Miss fucking around with Jon and his crew. Rob is cool, but other then that it's boring.
> *


yeah we miss the look on ur face when we pull-up,like damn there goes the nieghbor hood! lol jk weve been trying to finish these fuckin cars but times have been kinda hard last few years but were almost back! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Dec 14 2008, 11:02 PM~12431934
> *Wasup John :biggrin:
> *


its ben foo! fuckin arron when u gonna let me drive that sandrail? lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 15 2008, 07:36 PM~12438536
> *yeah we miss the look on ur face when we pull-up,like damn there goes the nieghbor hood! lol jk weve been trying to finish these fuckin cars but times have been kinda hard last few years but were almost back!  :biggrin:
> *


I was lookin crazy ,cuase a white boy was bumpin Banda Machos.... :biggrin: 

Sup Big Ben...Hows the crew been doing


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 07:47 PM~12439402
> *I was lookin crazy ,cuase a white boy was bumpin Banda Machos.... :biggrin:
> Lmao yeah no doubt john thinks he's pisa! The crews good big homie lookin forward to seeing the blackmagic mafia in the pits! Lol
> Sup Big Ben...Hows the crew been doing
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 07:47 PM~12439402
> *I was lookin crazy ,cuase a white boy was bumpin Banda Machos.... :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Big Ben...Hows the crew been doing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: banda machos :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

WhaT Up big ben . You think John will want my left overs after I clown Rons voodoo? Or the chupacockra? Im sure John is gettin ready


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12441187
> *WhaT Up big ben . You think John will want my left overs after I clown Rons voodoo? Or the chupacockra? Im sure John is gettin ready
> *


lmao ur a fool! But don't trip both of u guys will be fighting over scraps when were dun! Lol jk hahaha


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

what gears get ported? is it only the new style? or can you also port out the old style with the heart shaped seals?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441187
> *WhaT Up big ben . You think John will want my left overs after I clown Rons voodoo? Or the chupacockra? Im sure John is gettin ready
> *


Shit fool we in 09' when was the last time you even placed?????06' :0


STOP LIVIN IN THE PAST


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 02:55 PM~12446549
> *Shit fool we in 09' when was the last time you even placed?????06'  :0
> STOP LIVIN IN THE PAST
> *





True ronny , ever since they changed the rules on us . New rule went into effect in 07 sayin " NO LONGER HAVE TO DO 5 DANCE MOVE REQUIREMENTS - COMPETITOR MUST DANCE UNTIL FALLS APART LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT" . I think it was rule number 3 . 
Fuck ronny , you hit a perfect 30 because of that rule . :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Ronny is the only motherfucker I know who hits switches with his fuckin Eyes closed and bites his fuckin tongue till it bleeds .


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 02:16 PM~12446750
> *Ronny is the only motherfucker I know who hits switches with his fuckin Eyes closed and bites his fuckin tongue till it bleeds .
> *


Yeah but you have lost to ron many times... So that means he can beat you with his eyes closed :0 :0 

Sorry I had to say it :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 04:14 PM~12447328
> *Yeah but you have lost to ron many times... So that means he can beat you with his eyes closed :0  :0
> 
> Sorry I had to say it :biggrin:
> *



Ron







High-Class Customs


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 05:33 PM~12448148
> *Ron
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry had to say it first :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 04:33 PM~12448148
> *Ron
> 
> 
> ...


say what you want bro.. Im just pointing out what you just said


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 05:40 PM~12448220
> *say what you want bro.. Im just pointing out what you just said
> *



Dont get hurt bro Im just messin with ya .


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 05:33 PM~12448148
> *Ron
> 
> 
> ...


everyone needs a hug, every now and again


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 04:46 PM~12448278
> *Dont get hurt  bro Im just messin with ya .
> *


Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun  
But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 16 2008, 05:06 PM~12448472
> *everyone needs a hug, every now and again
> *


True :tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12448636
> *Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun
> But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 04:24 PM~12448636
> *Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun
> But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12448636
> *Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun
> But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12448636
> *Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun
> But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 03:16 PM~12446750
> *Ronny is the only motherfucker I know who hits switches with his fuckin Eyes closed and bites his fuckin tongue till it bleeds .
> *


How'd you know :biggrin: ....MILF babe !!!!! Tell moms I said whats up


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12448636
> * as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 06:57 PM~12449491
> *How'd you know  :biggrin: ....MILF babe !!!!! Tell moms I said whats up
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 04:30 PM~12401396
> *ya im keeping my eye out for a #11 that was made between 98 and 2000
> *



I remember getting a photo copied letter from Marz. stating that they apologized for a "run" of pumpheads being sold without the marz emblem/casting in them that said they were marz. does anyone know anything about this or remember it? I coulda sworn it was around 99-00 ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 16 2008, 05:24 PM~12448636
> *Not hurt at all bro it's all in fun
> But as soon as I can find a smiley suckin another smileys dick I'll show you and pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats the best bit about this topic so far haha


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

I got a idea! brand new radical build off,choose car or truck to be used, post pics of build off,set a date,meet and the winner walks away with both vehicles! Then the winner can pull pumps out and expose what is really used on layitlow?????????? That would clear up who's ass is getting whooooped and what they really use!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 16 2008, 10:35 PM~12451110
> *I got a idea! brand new radical build off,choose car or truck to be used, post pics of build off,set a date,meet and the winner walks away with both vehicles! Then the winner can pull pumps out and expose what is really used on layitlow?????????? That would clear up who's ass is getting whooooped and what they really use!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 16 2008, 05:48 PM~12448849
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 06:57 PM~12449491
> *How'd you know  :biggrin: ....MILF babe !!!!! Tell moms I said whats up
> *


Oh DAMN :0


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 16 2008, 09:35 PM~12451110
> *I got a idea! brand new radical build off,choose car or truck to be used, post pics of build off,set a date,meet and the winner walks away with both vehicles! Then the winner can pull pumps out and expose what is really used on layitlow?????????? That would clear up who's ass is getting whooooped and what they really use!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 15 2008, 05:35 PM~12437247
> *what size marazouchi was it? how many batteries?
> *


96v #11 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12356577
> *The best way to prove a pump works str8 off the shelf is if you Prove it to the world on video or at the car shows like I have done .
> Then give it away Like I did.
> Pro Hopper - Simply Proven . Simply the best.
> *


I HAVE THE PUMP THAT YOU GAVE AWAY AT THE HOUSTON MAGNIFICOS SHOW 08, I WILL TRY IT OUT SOON TO SEE WHAT IT DOES.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:30 PM~12364410
> *my homie has 1 of the two pumps u gave away, but that lazy ass hasnt take the tank off yet, but i did seen it work
> *


 :biggrin:  I WILL SOON...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:30 PM~12364410
> *my homie has 1 of the two pumps u gave away, but that lazy ass hasnt take the tank off yet, but i did seen it work
> *

















HERE IS THE PUMP IT CAME OFF GILBERTS SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AT LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTON THIS YEAR 08... WILL OPEN IT SOON TO SEE THE GEAR...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

AW SHIT BRO , Your gonna show off the marzocchi !


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 17 2008, 11:00 PM~12460711
> *AW SHIT BRO , Your gonna show off the marzocchi !
> *


HAHAAHAH.. SHIT I FEEL LIKE TAKING IT APART RIGHT NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 17 2008, 09:10 PM~12460854
> *HAHAAHAH.. SHIT I FEEL LIKE TAKING IT APART RIGHT NOW!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 17 2008, 08:19 PM~12460996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 17 2008, 09:19 PM~12460996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 18 2008, 12:03 AM~12462230
> *DO IT
> *










:nono:  :around: hno: :no:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

So take it apart already!!!!lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 18 2008, 02:26 PM~12466666
> *So take it apart already!!!!lol
> *


for real


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fuk takin it apart we all know what gear its got in it put it in ya dam car n lets see it work 

what happened to the dude who got the pump last year did they ever put that in as we never heard anything about it :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

should i , or shouldn't i take it apart!!!! :biggrin: lets have a vote....


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 18 2008, 06:56 PM~12469525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by the looks of it the votes say to *DO IT*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

like i said fuk taking it apart we all know its gunna have a g force 2 in there the best bet is to put it in your car n see what it does :uh:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 16 2008, 11:11 PM~12450184
> *I remember getting a photo copied letter from Marz.  stating that they apologized for a "run" of pumpheads being sold without the marz emblem/casting in them that said they were marz.  does anyone know anything about this or remember it?  I coulda sworn it was around 99-00 ?
> *



Anyone??
:dunno:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 18 2008, 09:59 PM~12471448
> *Anyone??
> :dunno:
> *


Maybe the batch of gears that were manufactured for that one shop off S. SanPedro in that ran into some finacial troubles, think the marketed the under Elite 2000 or some shit?????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bust out that pump already and open it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 19 2008, 08:22 AM~12474450
> *Bust out that pump already and open it!
> *


x2 open that bitch


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i think we would have better luck getting a black president then this guy opening up that pump...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Or lady prez.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hurry hurry, I think he's trying to hype us all out. That's fucked if he does put in a rockford or marz. Somebody's gonna get maaaad!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

tryed the pump out today and itworks good!!!!!

































:biggrin: not!!! IM GONNA TAKE IT APART IN A LIL WHILE..... I'LL POST UP  PICS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

by the time this pump gets opened or even used we will be on a whole new generation and style of pumps...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 19 2008, 07:14 PM~12478864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha :twak: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12478877
> *hahahaha    :twak:  :twak:
> *


BE BACK FIXING TO TAKE IT APART!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 19 2008, 08:19 PM~12478921
> *BE BACK FIXING TO TAKE IT APART!!!
> *


hurry up :rant: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 19 2008, 08:56 PM~12479204
> *hurry up  :rant:  hno:
> *


already took it apart!!! GILBERT A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE PISSED OFF AT YOU.... ARE U SURE U WANT ME TO POST THE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HERE IS 2 PICS I WILL POST UP THE REST IN THE MORNING!!!!!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 19 2008, 07:12 PM~12479328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all you had to do was take another pic, and be done with, put it on a car,and see what it do....:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 19 2008, 08:08 PM~12479291
> *already took it apart!!! GILBERT A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE PISSED OFF AT YOU.... ARE U SURE U WANT ME TO POST THE PICS?  :biggrin:
> *




PM SENT. 




































































































HA J/K Open that bitch up !


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know why you couldn't just take the other pic. Ah who cares already. This is being hyped for nothing. Anyways I actually thought it was getting out of hand.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

here ya go!!! he was telling the truth after all...... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 12:10 AM~12481172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why u got it soo cheap...HAhahAH


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

thought that pumphead suppose to have the top port sealed


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I bet this shit BURNS ron up . I got a new radical comin out very soon . I will be posting build up pics as well . I Just cant wait to SERVE rons ass.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2008, 01:42 AM~12481345
> *Is that why u got it soo cheap...HAhahAH
> *


I GOT IT CHEAP BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO HUSTLE!!!  
LIKE I SAID I GUESS HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH, IT IS A G-FORCE PUMP....... :0 ........I'VE NEVER USED ONE TO BE HONEST BUT THERES ALWAYS A FIRST TIME.... :biggrin: DO UR THING GILBERT!!! AFTER ALL I RUN PRO HOPPERS ON MY RADICAL AND SINGLE PUMP......(PRO HOPPER)


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 20 2008, 11:04 AM~12482536
> *I bet this shit BURNS ron up  . I got a new radical comin out very soon . I will be posting build up pics as well . I Just cant wait to SERVE rons ass.
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha yeah i bet rons real mad :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 11:38 AM~12482888
> *I GOT IT CHEAP BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO HUSTLE!!!
> LIKE I SAID I GUESS HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH, IT IS A G-FORCE PUMP....... :0 ........I'VE NEVER USED ONE TO BE HONEST BUT THERES ALWAYS A FIRST TIME.... :biggrin: DO UR THING GILBERT!!! AFTER ALL I RUN PRO HOPPERS ON MY RADICAL AND SINGLE PUMP......(PRO HOPPER)
> *




Thats right homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I wonder if rons gonna bust a video or something. Nah he's not mad, its hard to get him mad. He'll get even!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 20 2008, 11:57 AM~12483341
> *I wonder if rons gonna bust a video or something. Nah he's not mad, its hard to get him mad. He'll get even!
> *


........................ ha ha thats the best way get even


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

both Ron and Gilbert are a big influence in the hydro world, so we could be here all day talking shit...
gilbert uses g force, ron uses marz... 
what does that tell you.....
they both work well....
each to their own....
they are 2 gears that are proven to work.....
Amen....


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

both can work, but going the distance is another? topics over n over have been posted in the past wit problems wit dis gear frankly i dont know what to say, but how many peeps can be installing it wrong cuz i,ve heard this excuse plenty of times, so it be nice to know the proper way to install this g-force head n if some-one could post up a vid would help!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 20 2008, 12:04 PM~12482536
> *I bet this shit BURNS ron up  . I got a new radical comin out very soon . I will be posting build up pics as well . I Just cant wait to SERVE rons ass.
> *


:0


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i got one ? y arent the ports more funnel shaped? i always figured it would probably give better flow?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 21 2008, 08:55 PM~12493290
> *i got one ? y arent the ports more funnel shaped? i always figured it would probably give better flow?
> *


Probably due to how on the end of a funnel it would restrict the flow.... thats my guess anyways...i dont know a whole lot about the pumpheads, but thats what im guessing anyways


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

{Probably due to how on the end of a funnel it would restrict the flow.... thats my guess anyways...i dont know a whole lot about the pumpheads, but thats what im guessing anyways} Well i always thought it mite work like volume becoming more pressure as it allows more free flow suction for the head


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 22 2008, 12:41 AM~12495850
> *{Probably due to how on the end of a funnel it would restrict the flow.... thats my guess anyways...i dont know a whole lot about the pumpheads, but thats what im guessing anyways} Well i always thought it mite work like volume becoming more pressure as it allows more free flow suction for the head
> *


its very possible. such as goin from a 3/4 fittings at the pump to 1/2 lines to the y block and 3/8 to the cylinders... hell i guess a configuration that works with proper fittings and hoses and placement. anythings possible


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

my first setup was a hi-lo elite 2000 wit 3/4 check then to 1/2 y-block, i tried using 3/4 Y block and it lost acouple of inchs 4-8 inches, in 02 my buddy sold me a prototype prohopper piston kit n i tried it one more time n the same result when changing da y block, oh yea i was runnin 190 nit in the piston


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

10 YEARS later.... what kind of gears is everyone running now?? :drama: ported ..? ...


----------

